

Nokia to Exit Symbian, Low-End Phone Businesses in North America - tilt
http://allthingsd.com/20110809/exclusive-nokia-to-exit-symbian-low-end-phone-businesses-in-north-america/

======
rbanffy
Are the margins on those phones _that_ low?

